# mod_authnz_ldap not installed w/ port reinstall of apache22



## spomerg (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,

On my test server (FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE), I was trying to reinstall Apache22 and include mod_authnz_ldap so I could test/learn about authentication with that module. I first did:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make rmconfig
```
Then:

```
make deinstall
make reinstall
```
And I made sure I selected the option for mod_authnz_ldap. The apache22 port is reinstalled w/ no errors. I then look for it:

```
ls -aF /usr/local/libexec/apache22 | grep ldap
```
It's not there. I look further:

```
locate mod_authnz_ldap.so
```
Still no dice. Strange, it looks like it should be installed:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make showconfig | grep AUTHNZ_LDAP
     AUTHNZ_LDAP=on "Enable mod_authnz_ldap"
```
Apache seems to disagree:

```
httpd -M | grep auth
 authn_file_module (shared)
 authn_dbm_module (shared)
 authn_anon_module (shared)
 authn_default_module (shared)
 authn_alias_module (shared)
 authz_host_module (shared)
 authz_groupfile_module (shared)
 authz_user_module (shared)
 authz_dbm_module (shared)
 authz_owner_module (shared)
 authz_default_module (shared)
 auth_basic_module (shared)
 auth_digest_module (shared)
```
What am I doing wrong in terms of getting apache22 reinstalled w/ mod_authnz_ldap.so?

- Gavin


----------

